# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Dịch vụ làm visa các nước, hộ chiếu lấy nhanh

## toursxuyenviet008

*--- DỊCH VỤ LÀM VISA CÁC NƯỚC, HỘ CHIẾU LẤY NHANH ---*
Ø *giá SIÊU RẺ, NHANH GỌN, THỦ TỤC DỄ DÀNG*

Chuyên tư vấn dịch vụ làm VISA các nước, bảo lãnh cho người nước ngoài nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam, làm thẻ APEC cho các doanh nhân, gia hạn visa các nước như sau:

Q  VISA : Châu Á ( Trung Quốc ( 3T1L, 6tháng nhiều lần, 1 năm nhiều lần), Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc……..)       
Q  VISA : Châu Âu ( Anh, Pháp, Đức, Nga, Hà Lan, Thụy Sỹ, ……….)
Q  Dịch vụ tư vấn VISA : Châu Mỹ ( Mỹ, Canada, Brazil, Chi Lê, Mexico, Peru ……..)
Q  Dịch vụ tư vấn VISA: Châu Phi ( Nam Phi, Angola, Mozambicque, Uganda, Nigieria ……..)
Q  VISA : Châu Úc ( Úc, Newzeland, Fiji, Papua New Guinea, Samoa, Tuvalu ………)
Q  *HỘ CHIẾU: lấy nhanh 1 ngày & 2 ngày.*

Phòng visa Vietpowertravel
*Ms. Thanh Phương 098.2288.183 (zalo/viber) / 0913 609 008*
Email: sale2_vpt@vietpowertravel.com / tourhoicho168@gmail.com
Yahoo/ Sky: sale2_vpt

----------

